# Almost pee'd me pants from laughing so hard!



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A video that came up on facebook. If you havent seen it, do yourself a favor and watch it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=443744375754309


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is hysterical!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG I have a headache from laughing so hard :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
That was priceless ! :hammer:
Thanks TDG , I needed a good laugh :snowbounce:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew a girl who squealed when she laughed ! The only sound coming from her was the squealing , I can't even give you a example of what it sounded like , it was the strangest thing . Then if that wasn't enough , afterwards she would get a good case of the hiccups.
Cant make this stuff up folks


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

That was so funny I think I'm going to split my seams laughing so hard :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont get it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The guy's funny laugh.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The guy in the yellow shirt ran off with the whole act because of his laughing . That's why the guy in the overalls put the mike in front of him , so the audience can hear him laughing. Im surprised he finished his act at all , lol. He said the show might be over , and I really didn't think he would be able to carry on , but he did 
Good stuff , too funny !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

